# Temperature and Heating



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm moving to a new place at the end of the week, and I've been told that it's a little chillier than where I currently live. It's New England, so it gets cold, but they've been fine so far. What is the temperature range for my babies? Should I get a heat pad to place under the cage?

Also, I have a plastic bin cage, so I wonder how a heat pad would interact with the plastic?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you have a shed or are they housed inside


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They're inside. It actually worked out - they are in the laundry room, which is always warm because of the dryer.


----------

